# Nars Super Orgasm



## braidey (Aug 31, 2008)

I looked on Sephora's website and they have added Super Orgasm, which is supposed to be more pink and have gold glitter.
Are you ladies going to try this?


----------



## devin (Aug 31, 2008)

I just saw this last night. I may have to go to Sephora and take a look.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 1, 2008)

I think the thing I personally like about Orgasm is how soft and glowy it is. I haven't seen Super-Orgasm (_sounds like a sexy superhero_) in real life and I'm hoping it isn't TOO glittery. 
But I trust Nars, their blushes are gorgeaous but never over-the-top!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 1, 2008)

It has glitter.  I don't know how I feel about that.  The original Orgasm didn't do a whole lot for me, but maybe I will check this one out.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Sep 3, 2008)

Sounds intriguing! But if the glitter is too heavy, it may be a no go...I like the soft glowiness of Cargo's Rome [basically Taj Mahal], the thought of MORE glowiness to a blush that supposed to be so amazing anyways sounds like overkill. >.>


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Sep 4, 2008)

oooh sounds interesting! 

I'd love to see a swatch of NARS Super Orgasm compared to MAC Expensive Pink e/s to compare it's pink/gold gorgeousness!


----------



## babyfauxblondie (Sep 7, 2008)

yes yes yes! orgasm only showed shimmer for me so hopefully this will show some color. i'm so excited to run out and get it. i'll definitley come back with swatches


----------



## ellesea (Sep 8, 2008)

not sure how i feel about the idea of more shimmer, but i'd love to try it and see if it gives more pigment. i find it a little too sheer on my NC35 skin.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 8, 2008)

Glitter? Meh. No thanks!


----------



## Swtest2Lips (Sep 11, 2008)

The regular orgasm barely showed up in pics for me, so maybe this super one will! Im def stopping by sephora to check it out!


----------



## ambodidi (Sep 13, 2008)

Anyone have a look yet??


----------



## Nox (Sep 17, 2008)

Nope.  I have all the Orgasm I can handle right now.  It does sound like a beautiful enhancement on darker brown skin though.


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 18, 2008)

I picked this up today at Sephora. They didn't have a tester out so I pretty much bought it blind.

What I loved...
Pigmentation is awesome! Definitely great for WOC especially if the regular Orgasm didn't show up on you.

What I didn't like...
The gold glitter chunks. I was hoping for the same shimmer/luminosity that the regular Orgasm gives, but this one has chunks of glitter. The glitter pretty much falls out. You'll still see some shimmer but not as much. I'm wearing black today and when I tried this on the color definitely came through but when I looked down at my shirt I had all these gold specs on me. 

I'm a NARS blush addict so I'm still keeping it, but I may have to pick up a regular Orgasm.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 19, 2008)

swatches or pics???


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_It has glitter.  I don't know how I feel about that.  The original Orgasm didn't do a whole lot for me, but maybe I will check this one out._

 
I checked it out, even bought it, but soon returned it.  Super Orgasm is more pink, but it is still too subtle on me.


----------



## kera484 (Sep 20, 2008)

I just received my Super Orgasm blush in the mail yesterday. I tried it on last night, and it shows up pretty well. It definitely has more pink color than the regular Orgasm blush on me. It also has glitter, but I just shook my brush before I applied it, and there wasn't much glitter on my face after the application. I am really liking this blush. I am nc44 for reference. I will be uploading a FOTN with Super Orgasm as my blush momentarily.


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_swatches or pics???_

 
Here's a pic:





Notice the shimmer in Orgasm and the glitter chunks in Super Orgasm


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 7, 2008)

link to a pic of a woc wearing it:

Fragrance, Cosmetics & the Finest Facial Skin Care Product Selection at Sephora.com


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_link to a pic of a woc wearing it:

Fragrance, Cosmetics & the Finest Facial Skin Care Product Selection at Sephora.com_

 
I hate to admit this (and I just hate it in general) she's wearing Super Orgasm as a highlight, but it's been altered by the airbrushing and finishing on the photo, so that isn't the best depiction of it on deeper skin.  Notice how her blush is almost pinky purple....my old SD is on the pro beauty team who often does the makeup for our catalogs; the captions are usually accurate, but other products are used to supplement the other items in the look and they simply don't wanna squeeze those extra tiny details into the captions for "Get the Look."  It annoys me, because a client will go "Why doesn't it look like this *in the catalog*?" and I have no answer.

I'll try and get a swatch of it next time I'm at work; I like it for deeper skin better than the original Orgasm.  it doesn't have chunky glitter, but you can tape it off your brush, you hardly notice it once it's on the skin.  It's a really pretty shade; regular Orgasm doesn't show up on me at all except for the gold frost, and this new shade doesn't have that.


----------



## lsperry (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I hate to admit this (and I just hate it in general) she's wearing Super Orgasm as a highlight, but it's been altered by the airbrushing and finishing on the photo, so that isn't the best depiction of it on deeper skin.  Notice how her blush is almost pinky purple....my old SD is on the pro beauty team who often does the makeup for our catalogs; the captions are usually accurate, but other products are used to supplement the other items in the look and they simply don't wanna squeeze those extra tiny details into the captions for "Get the Look."  It annoys me, because a client will go "Why doesn't it look like this *in the catalog*?" and I have no answer.

I'll try and get a swatch of it next time I'm at work; I like it for deeper skin better than the original Orgasm.  it doesn't have chunky glitter, but you can tape it off your brush, you hardly notice it once it's on the skin.  It's a really pretty shade; regular Orgasm doesn't show up on me at all except for the gold frost, and this new shade doesn't have that._

 
Very good review and when I 1st saw the Sephora photo, I thought, "that can't just be Super Orgasm on her face" and the same for the BE shadow. Thanks for verifying that. 

I ordered Super Orgasm during the Sephora FF sale; and will try the tape trick to minimize the glitter.


----------



## lsperry (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_Here's a pic:
Notice the shimmer in Orgasm and the glitter chunks in Super Orgasm_

 
Very good picture! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Miss Virtue (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_swatches or pics???_

 
I like both! Was a bit doubtful about the glitter in Super Orgasm, but quite liked it when I swatched it in store.

Pictures taken in natural light, but on a very dull rainy day in London






HTH


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Virtue* 

 
_Pictures taken in natural light, but on a very dull rainy day in London



_

 
Ain't that the truth!! The weather's crap today!

I don't think Orgasm or Super Orgasm would suit me. They look a bit chalky...I dunno. I'd need to try them IRL first.


----------



## Miss Virtue (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Ain't that the truth!! The weather's crap today!

I don't think Orgasm or Super Orgasm would suit me. They look a bit chalky...I dunno. I'd need to try them IRL first._

 
Tell me about it, today's weather was truly upsetting! 

The chalky-ness might be due to the lighting and my camera (recently it's not been performing well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but I agree seeing it in person is a good idea! I didn't think I would like them either until I swatched them myself and was sold instantly!


----------



## nunu (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Ain't that the truth!! The weather's crap today!

I don't think Orgasm or Super Orgasm would suit me. They look a bit chalky...I dunno. I'd need to try them IRL first._

 
Blushbaby, I have orgasm and i'm nc43 Orgasm isn't chalky at all. A lot of WOC say that it doesn't show up but i tried it and i love it. It gives me the glow the minerlize blushes give me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But yeah, try it out first i just wanted to let you know that it's not chalky.


----------



## Miss Virtue (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Blushbaby, I have orgasm and i'm nc43 Orgasm isn't chalky at all. A lot of WOC say that it doesn't show up but i tried it and i love it. It gives me the *glow* the minerlize blushes give me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But yeah, try it out first i just wanted to let you know that it's not chalky._

 
I must admit that I like that about Orgasm (the glow effect that is!) more so than Super Orgasm! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yet if I'm going for colour alone, it would be S.Orgasm!


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Blushbaby, I have orgasm and i'm nc43 Orgasm isn't chalky at all. A lot of WOC say that it doesn't show up but i tried it and i love it. It gives me the glow the minerlize blushes give me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But yeah, try it out first i just wanted to let you know that it's not chalky._

 
Ta darlin'! I'll check out Super Orgasm when I get a chance. Why did you have to tell me this?! I've spent enough already!


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 9, 2008)

I purchased super o with my $15 'gift' code from sephora... I'm not a fan. Too glittery for me. I need a blush I can wear to work ED so I'm going to return it. Can someone recommend a fall/winter color from NARS?  I'm just now venturing to NARS blush so all I have now is Taj Mahal


----------



## aziajs (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquizitDiva* 

 
_I purchased super o with my $15 'gift' code from sephora... I'm not a fan. Too glittery for me. I need a blush I can wear to work ED so I'm going to return it. Can someone recommend a fall/winter color from NARS?  I'm just now venturing to NARS blush so all I have now is Taj Mahal_

 
The best thing to do is go in and take a look so you can swatch them.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_The best thing to do is go in and take a look so you can swatch them._

 
The closest Sephora to me is 4 hrs away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so that's not an option for me


----------



## prncezz (Dec 9, 2008)

This thread makes me want to order Orgasm from Sephora.


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 9, 2008)

i love orgasm blush and the super orgasm is really pretty as well more pinker and it does have the speckles of glitter but its not that bad i love them both


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 10, 2008)

i finally tried it on in the store. the color is really pretty, but it's so glittery. so i say PASS!


----------



## bluebird08 (Dec 12, 2008)

It's too glittery for my taste....


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 12, 2008)

I've heard of the Super Orgasm blush. I saw it online and was going to get it but I ended up getting the UD 24/7 Eyeliner in Zero. I'll definately try it out soon.


----------



## kdd2411 (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree with some of the other reviews, it is too glittery for my taste.  Maybe for a night out on the town, but not during the day.


----------



## bediva33 (Sep 14, 2010)

I bought this and hated it. I returned it. It barely showed up on my complexion. All you could see were these giant chunks of gold glitter.


----------



## Inamorata (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm NC43 and I love it! Its a tad bit more pigmented on me than Orgasm, but both are incredibly gorgeous. The glitter is very visible in the pan but I've never noticed it on my skin.


----------



## Aijuswhanakno (Sep 16, 2010)

Hmm...I may have to give it another try!  I love my Orgasm though ^_^


----------



## Senoj (Sep 22, 2010)

I tried it and I don't like it. The glitter isn't so bad. The color is to light for me. It's not a favorite product of mine.


----------



## equiworks (Sep 23, 2010)

I think it's worth having based on the name alone.


----------



## she (Sep 23, 2010)

i've swatched both oragasm and super in sephora and could not get into them. i really wanted to like them.


----------



## Kandi Lush (Sep 26, 2010)

I swatched Orgasm in store. it seemed really pale. Super Orgasm could work for me but the glitter just seems a bit too much for me. It may spread beyond my cheek bone as the day progresses Glitter rarely stays still


----------

